# Bell pepper for Hermann's?



## Moozillion (Oct 30, 2014)

Does anyone know if red and yellow bell peppers are ok for an occasional Hermann's tort treat?


----------



## Tom (Oct 30, 2014)

Yes. Good for any species of tortoise. I use small amounts, finely chopped, and mixed in with other greens when introducing it to a new tort.


----------



## tortadise (Oct 30, 2014)

*Occasional yes. Testudo (including hermanni) diet is best of broad leave weeds and grasses. But an occasional bell pepper treat is perfectly fine.

*denotes occasional(every 10 days or so)


----------



## bouaboua (Oct 30, 2014)

Yes. They love it! ! ! ! !

Never mind the oranges......My wife just put it there to enhancing the colors. Oranges are not good for any torts. None of torts ingested any oranges. 

The green stuff in the last photo are cactus.


----------



## bouaboua (Oct 30, 2014)

And this is once a month kinda thing.......


----------



## Moozillion (Oct 30, 2014)

bouaboua said:


> And this is once a month kinda thing.......


Thanks!!!


----------

